# New 292 Bh :-)



## The Murphy's (May 10, 2013)

We are picking up our new 292 next week and where wondering if there is any value in purchasing a slide topper?
Also, we are pulling this RV with a 2010 Dogde Ram 1500 Crew cab and currently do not own a sway controler...is this also something we should consider?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## foxspizza53 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Murphy said:


> We are picking up our new 292 next week and where wondering if there is any value in purchasing a slide topper?
> Also, we are pulling this RV with a 2010 Dogde Ram 1500 Crew cab and currently do not own a sway controler...is this also something we should consider?
> Thanks everyone!


http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitches/sway-control-hitches.htm


----------



## foxspizza53 (Jun 12, 2013)

foxspizza53 said:


> We are picking up our new 292 next week and where wondering if there is any value in purchasing a slide topper?
> Also, we are pulling this RV with a 2010 Dogde Ram 1500 Crew cab and currently do not own a sway controler...is this also something we should consider?
> Thanks everyone!


http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitches/sway-control-hitches.htm
[/quote]

This is the one we use with a 320 bh and a 2010 gmc 1500.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Murphy said:


> We are picking up our new 292 next week and where wondering if there is any value in purchasing a slide topper?
> Also, we are pulling this RV with a 2010 Dogde Ram 1500 Crew cab and currently do not own a sway controler...is this also something we should consider?
> Thanks everyone!


Slide toppers are a personal preference and depend very much on where you camp.

As for sway control you should not leave the lot without it. Also do not just accept the base line hitch the dealer will want to "Give" you to sweeten the sale. Get a real WDH and sway control combined. A Dual-Cam or Equal-i-zer brand hitch would be a very good place to start.


----------

